# Home Made Air Filter



## DaveL (28 May 2005)

After seeing the review that AndyG did of the Axminster MTM air filter I decided to have a go at making my own, using Axminsters filters. 
I ordered a pair of replacement filters. along with a couple of boxes of staples to break the £45 free postage mark, here is the main filter as it came out of its plastic bag. 





The filter is three pockets to give maximum surface area for the fine dust to be trapped on.




I had a fan that came out of a 19" equipment rack many years ago that still works and should be up to the job.




I sorted out some 2"x1" and used my pocket hole jig to make a square frame for the filter to mount on.




This was clamped with glue and then screwed.




I routed a hole in a piece of ply for the other end of the box and fixed 4 more lengths of 2"x1" between the ends. Here I am checking the filter to fan clearance.




I covered the sides with second hand hard board and ply that was in the now infamous scraps pile. Here is the fan mounted complete with finger guard.*




I fitted another frame around the filter and then a pair of battens with some dowels to hold the outer filter in place. There is about 8' of foam draft strip stuck on the the box and filter frame.




A couple of simple frames screwed to the rafters and the unit is mounted ready for use.




Its not as pretty as the Axminster unit but it does work, here is the outter filter after I had planed and thinknessed some sycamore boards.





*should the guard have been removed for photographic reasons?


----------



## Chris Knight (28 May 2005)

Dave,
Well done, looks like a great (and economical) addition to the workshop.


----------



## Gill (28 May 2005)

Nicely done, Dave. It should improve the atmosphere in your workshop no end .

Gill


----------



## Alf (28 May 2005)

DaveL":116hiw89 said:


> should the guard have been removed for photographic reasons?


Of course. :roll:

Brilliant, Dave. =D> I'm in awe of anyone that can make stuff like that - I just wouldn't know where to start.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Newbie_Neil (29 May 2005)

Hi Dave

Great idea.



Alf":i1nxk68t said:


> Brilliant, Dave. I'm in awe of anyone that can make stuff like that



I'm with Alf on this one.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## DaveL (29 May 2005)

Alf, Neil, 

Thanks for the comments.  

I have to be careful not to spend all of my time making lots of things for the shop instead of the odd thing for use in the asylum. :roll: :wink: 

I am currently looking at remodeling the rolling bench that had the old B&Q saw to take the SCMS. I can also feel the need to make some sort of tool chest to go under the new bench, with draws deep enough for the hand planes as well as the cordless drills and chisels. :lol: 8)


----------



## Philly (29 May 2005)

Nice work Dave!
Keep it up,
Philly


----------



## Bean (30 May 2005)

Impressed Dave, well worked out.

Bean


----------



## Midnight (30 May 2005)

Nice job Dave... between the filter and the cyclone I can see your shop air being cleaner than air outside... :wink:


----------



## urbanarcher (6 Jul 2011)

great work inspiring where did you find that fan unit?


----------



## The Bear (6 Jul 2011)

Have a look over on the Haven as well, 9 fingers has just built one using much cheaper filters (and sold one to me!) meaning if you can find an old fan you can build one for next to nothing.

Mark


----------

